# any shudokan kareteka here



## shudokan-RN (Feb 7, 2008)

I am a novice, I have been training 3 1/2 months. I passed my first belt test in January. My Sensei is Ken Nolan in Olympia Washington. he is from Yakima, taught by Shihan morris Mack.

:karate:

marci


----------



## donald (Feb 8, 2008)

What is Shudokan?

1stJohn1:9


----------



## chinto01 (Feb 8, 2008)

I believe it has to do with a gentleman by the name of Walter Todd Sensei but I could be wrong.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 8, 2008)

Shudokan karate was founded by either Toyama Kanken Hanshi or his student, I can't remember which actually used the name.  The style of karate that I study comes from that lineage. 
My school Seiei kan comes from the Koei Kan (eizo Onishi- student Of Kanken Toyama.) 
The main Shudo kan pioneer in the US was Master Walter Todd, who was a student of Toyama. 
It has elements of Shuri te and Naha te.


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 8, 2008)

The only Shudokan person I know is Master James Caldwell in Ohio. He also teaches Okinawan Kobudo.


----------



## shudokan-RN (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes the lineage is as follows  Kanken Toyama--Walter Todd and Morris Mack
Walter Todd was the first foreign student of Otsuko
Morris Mack trainedunder Walter Todd,and Toyama
My Sensei Ken Nolan Has studied under Morris Mack since 1974, and is one of his most senir students. He holds the title of 6th degree black belt

the yakima school of Karate has a great site. if you click on lineage it explains better than me

marci


http://www.yakimakarate.com


----------



## chinto (Feb 9, 2008)

interesting... what did the the starter of the style study before he started that style? what is the full linage please?   

me I am a student of traditional Okinawan Karate.


----------



## shudokan-RN (Feb 9, 2008)

chinto said:


> interesting... what did the the starter of the style study before he started that style? what is the full linage please?
> 
> me I am a student of traditional Okinawan Karate.


 

You can find the lineage on the Yakima school of Karate site

http://www.yakimakarate.com/

hope this is helpful

Marci


----------

